# HKS SSQV adjustment



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

For anyone who has experience with the HKS Super Sequential BOV, or those who know about it.
It has a bolt on the back, which you can either tighten or loosen. I am pretty sure that this is the adjustment point of the BOV. Does anyone know if I am correct and what exactly the adjustment of this bolt does?
I am thinking loosening the bolt, equals opening earlier/more often, and tightening the bolt, equals opening less oftem....but this is entirely a guess.
Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.







.... http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
.....








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ---|--
......./'\


----------



## scarboroughdub (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: HKS SSQV adjustment (vr6ofpain)*

your guess is correct, if you tighten the bolt this will make the spring stiffer thus making the bov open at a higher boost level and vise versa when you loosen it.

ps i got the same HKS bov and i stil think to this day it is one of the best bov's on the market http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## charrington (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: HKS SSQV adjustment (scarboroughdub)*

agreed IT"S awsome..... and sounds perfect.....
I never found turning that bolt ever made any difference..... but i guess i was only running 9 Psi


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: HKS SSQV adjustment (charrington)*

once again...you are correct. i usually keep the bolt backed-out(lose) in order to prevent blow back into the turbo/sc.


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: HKS SSQV adjustment (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_once again...you are correct. i usually keep the bolt backed-out(lose) in order to prevent blow back into the turbo/sc.

Does it stop when you have reached the "softest" point? I'm not on the lingo, is blow-back the same thing as surge?


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

i was looking at it and you can actual remove the bolt and nut completely. hmm. so what happens when you tighten that bolt?
it looks like it pushes some plate forward. does that increase spring pressure?
I am trying to make it act closer to a DV valve. (I dont think) this SSQV is suppose to open at idle, but if I wanted it to be more likely to do that, I would want the screw backed out/loose right?


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (vr6ofpain)*

basically the interior design looks like this..
the bolt presses against a plate which rests against one side of the spring. the other side of the spring hits a plate that is of the same size. This second plate is the center of the plastic bladder of the BOV. The second plate has a screw through it which attaches to that purple rod you can see from the other side(the exit). that purple rod has the black plastic seal which says "SSQ" around it. When boost goes into the inlet it press against the bladder which compresses the spring which then releasing the seal, blow-off. Whew!


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (vr6ofpain)*

I found this on Blowoffvalves.com 

_Quote »_How do I adjust my SSQV?
1.First you should know that the usual tight/loose rules do not apply here.
2.The adjustment only affects the outside black valve, not the inside purple valve.
3.No matter how loose you adjust the bov, it will not leak. However, if you adjust it too loose, the parts inside will come apart and possibly jam the bov.
4.For most applications you want the loosest setting, which allows the bigger valve to open faster loosing all of the compressed air
5.If you adjust the bov more tight, the air will only come out of the small valve first, then the larger valve, depending on the tension. This will create a louder high pitched sound for the small valve, and a smaller deep pitched sound for the large valve. Some people like the bov tightened all the way for maximum "shreek" upon release.
6.You need a 10mm wrench to adjust. Loosen the nut closest to the bov slightly. Now you can adjust the top bolt to your liking. Go for a drive. Once the bolt is where you like it, turn the nut to the right to "lock" that position. Do not over tighten the bottom nut. Again, be careful not to over-loosen the top bolt. If you loosen it too much, it will come right out.

HTH


----------

